# Paint removel



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

Whats the best way to remove old paint on a old semi model? thank you


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

any product with lye. Easy Off classic oven cleaner is a favorite. Spray it, pop it in a plastic bag. Leave it a few hours (overnight) wash off.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Dawn Power Dissolver 

Scalecoat II

Brake Fluid

or, as mentioned, Yellow can Easy Off oven cleaner. I have found that the scented easy off does not work as well and I have been having a hard time finding regular old Easy Off. 

Just remember to utilize safety equipment (gloves, glasses etc..) while handling this stuff.

Chris


----------



## willieace128 (Jul 22, 2009)

*whats the best way to ..............*

im in the middle of doing a couple of customs on a few hotwheels cars. i just primed and painted them but i still cant get the part that makes them sooooo shiny that they look wet. what is the secret? is it a second coat? is it in the clear coat process that makes it so shiny? of course i come to the experts here on hobby talk for help in the matter. im baffled can you explain step by step- :wave: thanks for your time.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'd hoped one of the more experienced builders would pop in...

It's a matter of multiple coats and sanding, polishing in between. I'm not sure how practical this is on a small metal die-cast, but I'd try polishing with a fine pad available (8000-12000 grit) from hobby stores.

It's sorta the same as a cut and polish the big guys use.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

When I painted our race cars, it was the gloss coat that made them "Wet Look" but that was a catylst set DelStar Delthane urethane. I suspect Future and a bit of lambswool buffing would do it on tiny scales.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I use future on my cars and it works great.
Russell


----------



## stilltwisted (Jun 30, 2010)

hi guys 

on using ( yellow can easy off ) what do you use to neutralize the active ingredeant,, is it lye ,,,if so can you lemon juice,,or do use a base like bakeing soda,, 

i had primer bubble and had to re strip the piece ,,deep crevies are hard to scrub

thanks guys


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Active ingredient is lye. Just rinse it off in the sink, then use detergent. I don't think I'd try to neutralize with an acid as that would precipitate salts if I remember high school chemistry properly.


----------



## Alan knizek (Sep 19, 2010)

Try brake fluid or better yet scalecoat wash away.Just dont use brake fluid on resin,The resin is like a sponge.For that use acetone.Hope this helps


----------



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

willieace128 said:


> im in the middle of doing a couple of customs on a few hotwheels cars. i just primed and painted them but i still cant get the part that makes them sooooo shiny that they look wet. what is the secret? is it a second coat? is it in the clear coat process that makes it so shiny? of course i come to the experts here on hobby talk for help in the matter. im baffled can you explain step by step- :wave: thanks for your time.


If you were talking about the spectraflame look- that is a clear paint over chrome finish- so you would have to polish your cars to a high shine (or have it chromed) before painting with a clear color.


----------



## amp88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Full strength Pine sol will remove all types of paint and will not damage the plastic. let it soak for a day than use a tooth brush on the big sections and a toothpick to scrape out the nooks and crannies. If it has a lot of paint on it you may need to soak it again. Keep soaking and scrubbing. I have used this method on vintage slotcar bodies and other plastic models without damage. Don't use it on chrome! When your done rinse with warm water and let dry.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm still using Purple Power with nearly 100% success overnight as a stripping agent. 

On a wet look clear you can use the acrylic based Future Floor Wax with pretty certainty, Testors also makes a One Coat Lacquer called Wet Look. Polishing with the Detail Master polishing kit is time consuming but gives a phenomenal finish.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Pete's right, Super clean or Purple Power at WalMart worksand works very well. This is from a post about paint remoal from a couple months ago. I also posted a followup about the Polly S and it is by far the best paint remover out ther for modelers.

Scoobe dog I've got a build going now that needs the paint removed also and this is what I've found out. You probably won't find Castrol Super Clean, they sold the product to Super Clean LLC. You can buy Super Clean which is the same product Castrol sold, check the label %'s (purple jug) at Wal Mart. Purple Power, also at Wal Mart is very close to Super Clean except has less butoxyethanol by percentage therfore is not as powerful a cleaner but is also less harmful on putty used in filling seams etc. If your really desperate a soak in brake fluid will work (honestly it won't hurt the plastic, I tried it) but you have to really clean the model after so you can paint it. The "old" Easy Off oven spray will also work but stinks like heck and WILL burn your skin, nose and lungs if your not careful. CRC cleaner degreaser works well also and can be found at most auto parts stores. I have not tried Polly S Easy Lift-Off yet (Sold by Floquil) but mine is on the way, and I understand it is the best paint remover for modelers. All of the above things do work to remove enamel paint, I checked all but the Polly S, but unfortunately won't remove Tamiya's rattle can laquer paint which is what I painted the Countach with. I really hope Polly S will remove laquer. Hope this helps.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I use Purple Power as well for most of my paint stripping with great success. For really old paint though, I use 91% alcohol in an overnight soak, works wonders. If its really thick paint, you might have to soak it a second time to get paint that is near door seams and trunk seams, things of that nature.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I've used Super Clean as well - at only $8 a gallon at Wal-Mart, it's quite affordable. I've used the same gallon and an old tupperware bin for a half dozen models - just leave it in overnight and come back the next morning - just wash it off and you're set to go. Just remember that no matter what you choose to use, be sure to clean it all off out of all those little nooks and crannies - don't want it ruining your new paintjob because some was left in a crack.


----------

